# Ball Python Photo Spam!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

This is Logan, he's a young ball Python, about 16" long and he's awesome (and he knows it!!) My first snake and I am in love! 

His current diggs (Upgrading to 40 gallon within the next month or so)


He knows he's fabulous


Snakes make the best Jewelry





Gorgeous boy


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

he obviously love your arm


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's a beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ok am I the only one who thinks snakes are cute? :3


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

He's a cutie  I have 4 of my own ^_^ 
The tank you have him in now is perfect sized for him right now. A 40g will be big, unless you put in lots of hides and clutter it up, he may get stressed and not want to eat. Have you been to ball-pythons.net? It's a great forum with nice people and lots of info like here  I highly recommend it.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Want a 12 foot red tail boa? My brother has 3 of them in my old bedroom closet. He is "babysitting" them while their owner gets moved into new home. He gets food for all of them and his dwarf retic in trade. The move in period so far has been over a year... I think the boas belong to my brother now. He sort of got stuck with them.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Ooh, he's handsome! He has really beautiful eyes.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_adorable x3 I really love his head shape hehe_


----------

